# famiry purchase 2.0 TSI&FSI Billet Dipsticks



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Whose in? Lets do FSI only for this famiry purchase - MSRP - $36.99 


UPDATE 3/27 

OK mininum has been met. FP will close on 3/30 Friday. 




UPDATE 3/20 

Price is $30 each +shipping for 15 units 

Add Orange will be 200/15 = 13 + 30 = $43 each + shipping 

Only if everyone decide to go orange if not then its gonna be more moneys! 


I will see how much they charge for the famiry purchase 

** GruvenParts.com -- 2.0 FSI Billet Dipsticks !! ** 


They say can anodize any color. Not sure if can only do 1 color on FP or can do multiple colors. 
I guess list the colors u want then I will email them. 

Edit: 
Color needs to be $200 on top of the lot. one color only. so if 20 people want orange its $10more per person. Waiting on FP pricing. 

FSI: 
1. tp -no color or orange 
2. vwaddict - no color or orange 
3. yowzaa - no color ororange 
4. vince954 - no color 
5. rob cote - no color or orange 
6. Audi_O - no color 
7. KCMTNBIKER - no color 
8. 604a3 - no color 
9. blksheep3 - no color 
10. sleepy3 - orange or no color 
11. bikedewd - no color or orange 
12. gchow - no color 
13. wishntoboutside - no color or orange 
14. ubera3 - no color 
15. presns3 - no color 
16. dzasta - no color 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20. 




maybe: 
rawaudi 
misterjj


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*VWaddict : No color/Orange : FSI*


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

oh crap. tsi ones ate $59 MSRP and FSI is $39 MSRP


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*I needed this yesterday*

Nice price - Orange or bare, deal me in - FSI


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

They are now 36.99 and I would prefer the billet aluminum look personally. So unpainted for me please


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

In for orange FSI one.:thumbup:


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

Im in. I want red please


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I might change my mind on color. Do we have any pictures of any colors they offer?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Ugh, compelled to purchase one, just can't justify why I need it. Keep this thread bumped and I will eventually bite! 

+1 for pictures of different colors.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Ugh, compelled to purchase one, just can't justify why I need it. Keep this thread bumped and I will eventually bite!
> 
> +1 for pictures of different colors.


 Sometimes you just gotta do the thing you _want_ to do for no good reason other than that. That's mainly what this is for me. Plus, it's potentially preventive maintenance. When your plastic dipstick handle breaks, it's gonna be a pain in the ass to get it out. Admit it.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ok i msg them to see if they have premade ones that are colored.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ok colors will be $$$ 

they say 200 per color per dip. 

So we can only get single color which +$200 on top of the FP price. 

If we have 20 people then its 10 more per person to get a single color.


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

tp. said:


> ok colors will be $$$
> 
> they say 200 per color per dip.
> 
> ...


 If thats the case no color for me. I'll just paint it myself.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

I'm in for one since mine is broken. 

FSI: No color (default billet)


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

no love for the 3.2's?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

sorry no 3.2


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

rawaudi said:


> Ugh, compelled to purchase one, just can't justify why I need it. Keep this thread bumped and I will eventually bite!


 x2


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

IN 

you have to ship to canada though


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm in FSI Billet


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

im in. FSI and idc about color or not I'll just go with whatever the group does


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ok we got 10(12) those 2 who are still on the fence. 

Need 10 more people to get a deal. I am waiting for them to mail back on price


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

sleepy3 said:


> im in. FSI and idc about color or not I'll just go with whatever the group does


 I'm with this guy. I think orange would be sweet because it's the industry standard for oil but if everyone's not on board, I'm not gonna spoil it.


----------



## bikedewd (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm in too. Orange if we choose color.


----------



## bikedewd (Jan 26, 2007)

^
|
|
| Should have specified: FSI


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

i am in. FSI. would prefer no color but will do orange if thats the FP. 

thanks tp. :thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Okay, I'll take no color if Orange isn't an option. Need to update original list to reflect this if poss. 

thx


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

everything updated yalls


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

in for a tsi if possible!! 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yohoitztho said:


> in for a tsi if possible!!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


 sorry (( 

I first thought tsi same price but its a bit more so we only doing fsi


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Got email from them. Save $6.99 each so not bad I guess heh. 

Price is $30 each +shipping for 15 units 

Add Orange will be $200/15(people) = $13 + $30 = $43 each + shipping 

Only if everyone decide to go orange if not then its gonna be more moneys! 

If we have 20 people then its $40 + shipping for orange one!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Engine/color:


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

sweet, great job TP! 

im okay with no color too. whatever the famiry purchase becomes. i just need a new one cuz my current one is broken.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

I will take one.-) polished or orange. I am down with Amy color but yellow.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

So if everyone is on board, we can get orange anodized aluminum dipsticks for $3 more than msrp. Not bad in my opinion.

This message will self-destruct


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> So if everyone is on board, we can get orange anodized aluminum dipsticks for $3 more than msrp. Not bad in my opinion.
> 
> This message will self-destruct


 that sounds like good deal!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

wishntoboutside said:


> I will take one.-) polished or orange. I am down with Amy color but yellow.


 ry yu no rike yerrow?!?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

updated! 

those who dont want orange i orgy you to rekonsider.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

MisterJJ said:


> ry yu no rike yerrow?!?


 No big bird dipstick is all I am saying


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

I ask for type 3 hard anodize too so it aint that ***** **** type 1 which chips off when you touch it. this is some military grade **** son.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

tp. said:


> updated!
> 
> those who dont want orange i orgy you to rekonsider.


 If orange is only option, you can remove me from the list and I'll get a billet one direct from Gruven.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

I'm in, mine just snapped yesterday


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Uber-A3 said:


> I'm in, mine just snapped yesterday


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

If you need me to order to meet the GB minimum then count me in.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

I want in!
But whats this orange everyone is talking about?
Can we at least get a pic?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

sorry no pics. its just like orange anodoize..shinny


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Presns3 said:


> I want in!
> But whats this orange everyone is talking about?
> Can we at least get a pic?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=orange+anodized+images


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Presns3 said:


> Can we at least get a pic?


This is not a common production item, it would be a custom-built object.

You can't have a pic of something that hasn't been made yet.

Nobody has one yet, so no photos.

It's anodized aluminum.


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought the billet dipstick from grüvenparts and I'm pretty happy with it.

With very fresh oil (right after an oil change) it's a little hard to read.

Also, if the engine is hot I would recommend not touching your new metal dipstick :snowcool:

But the *BIGGEST* issue is that grüvenparts gave my email address to spammers!

I gave them an exclusive address and now I get spam sent to that specific address. 

Look, I don't know if they got hacked or something, but the fact is that I would not trust them with my email address.

:beer:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

so we have enough people now for FP..but 50/50 on the orange anodoize. So I dont know what to do?


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

i still want if not anoded.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll take it either way, really.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

thx guys..now waiting for these 3 to see if they ok with no color

11. bikedewd - orange
12. gchow - orange
13. wishntoboutside - orange


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I'll take it plain if no orange anodize.

1st choice orange... 2nd choice plain silvery-moon color.


----------



## bikedewd (Jan 26, 2007)

Non-anodized is ok with me.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it too late for me to join? I would prefer orange but no color is not a deal breaker for me. Count me in if you can!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

dzasta said:


> Is it too late for me to join? I would prefer orange but no color is not a deal breaker for me. Count me in if you can!


kk added and updated list


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

tp. said:


> thx guys..now waiting for these 3 to see if they ok with no color
> 
> 11. bikedewd - orange
> 12. gchow - orange
> 13. wishntoboutside - orange


im okay with non-anodized.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

maybe tp is willing to plastidip the ones for the holdouts?


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Ok with non orange as well.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ok updated. 

Lets close this on Friday 3/30


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

last day today to join!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

I am going to ask the company if we can do 1/2 anadoize and 1/2 regular. so those who want orange then we can get orange. 

Please Hold

his response about the orange color:

Thats right. Keep in mind when you anodize, it will be more of a dull orange than bright orange. The colors with anodize dont really come out glossy and bright. I dont know if you have seen orange anodize look before but you might want to look at a sample to be sure. Powder coat would be brighter, but less durable. Same cost.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

TP, put me down for NO COLOR only. 

Thanks.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

gCHOW said:


> TP, put me down for NO COLOR only.
> 
> Thanks.


got it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

gCHOW said:


> TP, put me down for *NO COLOR* only.
> 
> Thanks.


That's non-racist!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> That's non-racist!


should be "non-colored" to be totally non-racist.


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

how dull of an orange are we talking? like matte orange?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I ate a matte orange once...

Tasted 'flat'.

Hmmm... I'm kinda leaning towards just plain silver


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't care the color. It's just the indestructibility of it. If I buy another OEM, I know it's going to crumble. ...Billet aluminum, oTOh...


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

Any update?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

they ignore me


----------



## vince954 (Dec 17, 2008)

*fsi no color*

count me in
fsi, no color


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

since no one reply. I just go ahead and get no color.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Im out, just had to put too much money into my daily and dont really feel like throwing out $40 for a dipstick right now since mine isnt broke (knock on wood)...yet


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

kk


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

Is this still on?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

I email the guy he no respond. i send him pm he no resopnd. PLEASE RESPOND!!!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

looks like this is fail 

maybe we can bombard him with PMs 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?345268-GruvenParts.com


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

So we're all just going to do the plain aluminum and forget the anodizing, -right?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

...in other words, just plain silver


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Respond.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yea just regular silver. 

he no respond!!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

tp. said:


> yea just regular silver.
> 
> he no respond!!


 He don't want grp buy discount I bet


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

thats $500 he can sell and 15 sets off the shelf. why wouldnt he sell it


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Perhaps he's with his famiry for Easter?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Please RESPOND .


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

True story: 

9th grade auto shop class. Teacher hands out a quiz which is a column of pictures with a line next to each one for filling in the name of the engine part. I suspected that the teacher just checks for items left blank when grading these quizes. So... next to the picture of the dipstick I fill in the teachers name. Got a 100% on quiz. Showed quiz to classmates for a good laugh. Teacher wants to know what's so funny... My first trip to the Vice Principals office. Soooo worth it. 

So... BUMP!


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

MisterJJ said:


> True story:
> 
> 9th grade auto shop class. Teacher hands out a quiz which is a column of pictures with a line next to each one for filling in the name of the engine part. I suspected that the teacher just checks for items left blank when grading these quizes. So... next to the picture of the dipstick I fill in the teachers name. Got a 100% on quiz. Showed quiz to classmates for a good laugh. Teacher wants to know what's so funny... My first trip to the Vice Principals office. Soooo worth it.
> 
> So... BUMP!


Your first trip to the principals office wasn't until 9th grade? Amazing....and Bump


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

u guys wanna help me IM him???

he no respond


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

PM sent. I'll report if he responds.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

KCMTNBIKER said:


> Your first trip to the principals office wasn't until 9th grade? Amazing....and Bump


Well, first trip to the Vice Principal was 9th grade because Jr. High I was always sent to the counselors office and it was the Principals office in elementary school. Which reminds me... In elementary school I got called to the Principals office and there was a cop waiting to speak to me. My friend and I had found some live ammunition (A few .22 bullets, I think) and my friend was stupid enough to bring them to school to show off. Then he said that I was the one that found them. What a dipstick!


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

dead?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i dont think he wants to sell us


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tp. said:


> i dont think he wants to sell us


I feel like this was outlawed a long time ago...


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

Gonna start shopping around for another one. Won't be from Gruven though.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

GroovenParts.com is proud to release these breakable ******* Dipsticks to replace OEM part number 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) for the Audi A3 and a bunch of other stuff. See the complete application list of anyone we think we can make a buck off of below.

We’re all well aware that the OEM’s cheap orange plastic dipstick on these engines has a small clip that breaks off the 2nd time you check your oil. And yes, we at GroovenParts are also aware that bizarre generalizations spoken as fact will be believed by suckers.. er.. customers like you! The broken plastic pieces commonly fall down the oil dipstick tube resulting in contamination in the oil pan. Next we will tell you that peeing in the bathtub will result in contaminating your bathtub water... not that we would know. Once broken, the OEM plastic dipstick flops around on the tube causing vacuum and oil leaks, drivability issues, and a big mess. Just don't listen to any of that nagging common sense telling you that the o-ring seal on the dipstick works perfectly fine without the silly clips.

GroovenParts.com has ended all that plastic silliness by releasing these high quality dipsticks made from the finest string with special triple-knotting. The triple knotting assures accurate reading of some level of oil and will last far longer than the cheesy orange plastic version (while looking a whole lot more *******!).

Our ******* dipstick is knotted by hand (Billy-Bob) with a stainless steel nut (Not Billy-Bob's) attached to the end. The special triple-knots signify oil level low and lower.

This ******* dipstick replaces OEM P/N 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) and has the following uses:

Checkin' yer oil level
Keepin' yer shoos on, iffen you gots some
Flossin' yer teef... or toof

Order now and we will include our special multi-purpose dipstick tube cover!


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

Classic! I'm in for a group buy on these.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

All we wanted was some dipstick and they won't sell to us? This is crazy. Any other vendors make these?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

What a dipstick!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

VWAddict said:


> What a dipstick!










???


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

MisterJJ said:


>


 This is what my 'what a dipstick' comment was aimed at... in case it's unclear! :wave:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Jack 

Do you still need these parts? Please reply via email to [email protected] because these IMs get lost. 

Thanks 

[email protected]


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

SO... 

I'm ready to order one. 

Do I go alone, or 'we are famiry' ?


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

VWAddict said:


> SO...
> 
> I'm ready to order one.
> 
> Do I go alone, or 'we are famiry' ?


 x2, just about to pull trigger on OEM one.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

I just emailed the dude. I need a dipstick that won't break.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Bumpin' just because I'm still pissed about this.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

alive or dead? prrice on famiry deer?


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Zombie thread will not die!*

MSRP for the FSI version (#1006AA) is $36

Famiry Purchase price is
$32 plus shipping

Email [email protected] to order


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

yowzaa said:


> MSRP for the FSI version (#1006AA) is $36
> 
> Famiry Purchase price is
> $32 plus shipping
> ...


 This famiry purchase can still happen guys. Paul emailed me the above info. Anyone who wants to purchase a sweet billet dipstick, just contact Paul directly.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Doesn't seem like they care much about selling these so I'm not caring much about buying them.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Guys,

This has been pretty disorganized and Im probably to blame. 

Just email me directly if you want this thing. Once we get a decent # I will post link for discounted pricing. 

[email protected]


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please make sure to like us out on Facebook 

--

http://www.facebook.com/GruvenParts

--

Its a great way to keep up with all that we are developing, and request more items to be developed




www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Please make sure to like us out on Facebook


:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:

You've got to be kidding? After all the non-responses followed up by promises to respond, leading to more non-responses???? I even emailed you directly, as requested, and guess what... no response.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Please RESPOND


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

MisterJJ said:


> :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:
> 
> You've got to be kidding? After all the non-responses followed up by promises to respond, leading to more non-responses???? I even emailed you directly, as requested, and guess what... no response.


X2


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

KCMTNBIKER said:


> X2


x3


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I am not sure how this hasnt been properly conveyed. I am also not sure how the emails and phone calls have not been answered. I do apologize though. I am a 1 man show and there is quite a bit going on. That said, the phone # you see posted in 14,000 posts on this site is my personal cell phone and I usually answer it.

Please email me directly if you want to get in on this GP. The pricing was previously posted. Once we have 10, I will put up the product page and you can order direct off the site.

:beer:



yowzaa said:


> MSRP for the FSI version (#1006AA) is $36
> 
> Famiry Purchase price is
> $32 plus shipping
> ...


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Thread of the month. Seriously!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I still havent received a single email yet from someone interested in this GB. 

Please email me directly and I will put you on the list so we can get this going.

:beer:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

GruvenParts.com said:


> I still havent received a single email yet from someone interested in this GB.
> 
> Please email me directly and I will put you on the list so we can get this going.
> 
> :beer:


In a world of customer service being important, I think all has given up on you and your dipsticks. Many tried and got tired. So moving along-).


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

GruvenParts.com said:


> I still havent received a single email yet from someone interested in this GB.
> 
> Please email me directly and I will put you on the list so we can get this going.
> 
> :beer:



you need to look into your email provider then. i emailed you directly two months ago and never a word was heard.....
at this point, you should offer up your GB price and let whoever wants to order, order. not make them wait until X number of people line up.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

werd up. i think everyone just decided to either get oem replacement or just say frack it and gb diededed


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*This FSI Dipstick Group Buy is on for a limited time !*

Click the picture to order :beer:




*2.0L BPY/FSI Engine Billet Dipsticks*







yowzaa said:


> MSRP for the FSI version (#1006AA) is $36
> 
> Famiry Purchase price is
> $32 plus shipping


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

:beerrdered:beer:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

TFSI?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

MisterJJ said:


> TFSI?



Ask and yee shall receive!

*This TSI Group Buy is on for a limited time !*

Click the picture to order :beer:




*2.0L TSI Engine Billet Dipsticks*


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

You guys do not ship to Canada? I would buy it but it does not make sense because you charge $42 dollars for shipping. That costs more then the part and the dipstick is not that big so i can't understand why it would cost so much to ship.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ordered one of each. I hope they get here in less time than this group buy took.
:thumbup: for making it easy... eventually.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are all in stock guys 

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We do ship to Canada but it must go Priority, insured. Ive tried lots of other ways, UPS and Fed Ex charge courier and customs fees. USPS looses the package if I send any other way. Do you have a friend in the states who we can ship to?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

i went to install my billet dipstick on my 2.0t CCTA. the dipstick is about 1/2 inch shorter than stock.
has anyone else installed one, is this right? i emailed gruvenparts about it, but no answer so far.


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

mine was the right size


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Bull_D said:


> i went to install my billet dipstick on my 2.0t CCTA. the dipstick is about 1/2 inch shorter than stock.
> has anyone else installed one, is this right? i emailed gruvenparts about it, but no answer so far.


This is idiotic. Yes I know this is harsh wording but....

Each and every one of these things should be PERFECT! The whole PURPOSE of a dipstick is to check the oil level! If the the length is wrong, your OIL LEVEL will be wrong. This can be a bit of a problem, if you care about your engine health. Overfilling is just as bad as low oil level.

IMHO its not worth it, no matter how cool it looks under the hood where no one will see it anyway. 

Spend the money on an extra oil change and filter.

:heart:


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> This is idiotic. Yes I know this is harsh wording but....
> 
> Each and every one of these things should be PERFECT! The whole PURPOSE of a dipstick is to check the oil level! If the the length is wrong, your OIL LEVEL will be wrong. This can be a bit of a problem, if you care about your engine health. Overfilling is just as bad as low oil level.
> 
> ...


yup. doesn't seem too complex. again, one of these vendors touts a big sale/famiry purchase and the goods aren't right/don't work. especially after the way this one was so dragged out. glad i checked it before installing it.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

No problem with mine. The stock dipstick has a longer end but the High and Low markings are in the right place.

P.S. I don't think the main point of this is looks... at least not for me. This replace the stock dipstick that will eventually deteriorate and pieces will break off and drop down the dipstick tube.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> the stock dipstick that will eventually deteriorate and pieces will break off and drop down the dipstick tube.


 :what:

yeah, i guess audi does have an issue with plastic holding up.... did they make the dipstick out of armrest latch/openskylatch grade plastic??

:banghead:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Regarding wrong size dipstick sent, can you send me dimensions of your OEM dipstick ? This is odd (not saying impossible, just odd). There are many varieties of dipsticks, perhaps you have 1 that is different than ours. Can you tell me OEM part number?

Not sure if you sent me an email or IM, I have not received it. Please just give me a call for faster service, my cell # is posted at the bottom of 14,000 threads so I am not tough to get in touch with, and we will get to the bottom of it.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

my dipstick broke, but not the part holding the metal rod, but the clip that clips it to the tube.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Regarding wrong size dipstick sent, can you send me dimensions of your OEM dipstick ? This is odd (not saying impossible, just odd). There are many varieties of dipsticks, perhaps you have 1 that is different than ours. Can you tell me OEM part number?
> 
> Not sure if you sent me an email or IM, I have not received it. Please just give me a call for faster service, my cell # is posted at the bottom of 14,000 threads so I am not tough to get in touch with, and we will get to the bottom of it.


i emailed to your [email protected]s. the part number is 06J 115 611 E. it is 54.5cm long, tip to collar. the item you sent has a tag with number WAB 20000. it is 52.5cm long tip to collar. there was also no nut for the end of the screw included with the replacement tube collar. no need for snide comments regarding your phone number. i am currently out of the country, so not likely to make an international call for this. i assumed your email would get to you and i also posted here.

thanks


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, getting a bit tired of the references to lack of communication on this thread when its actually very simple to get a hold of me. Since I do not post or check on all the threads on vortex all that often, if you have issues, the best thing is to call me. 


Please either resend the email or call me directly. I will resolve the issue quickly.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Sorry, getting a bit tired of the references to lack of communication on this thread when its actually very simple to get a hold of me. Since I do not post or check on all the threads on vortex all that often, if you have issues, the best thing is to call me.
> 
> 
> Please either resend the email or call me directly. I will resolve the issue quickly.



i sent another email to your address yesterday when i posted reply. as i said, i am in europe for a few weeks and won't likely call. if you didn't get the email, you might want to look into that. it is the second one i sent to that address. might check your spam/junk folder. it is from [email protected].


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK well no, Im not receiving emails from you, for some reason. Please send it to shop email - [email protected]


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

GruvenParts.com said:


> OK well no, Im not receiving emails from you, for some reason. Please send it to shop email - [email protected]



i sent an email now to the address posted above. i clearly gave you ALL the info you requested in my post above. why not answer the post, with the required information....instead of going back and by about how you are not getting anyones emails? its not that complicated


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Your question was answered in the email. It sounds as if you have either been sent an incorrect or defective part, or this somehow doesnt fit your application. As mentioned in the email response to you, please send back the discrepant part and we'll replace it.

And Scott, I needed to know your name/shipping address/order ID so i could look up what was actually shipped to you. That wasnt provided in your posts which I why I needed an email from you with that info. Sorry this took so long and has been such a hassle, it isnt typical of how we do business.

Please send the part back and we'll replace it quick, count on it.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Bull_D said:


> i went to install my billet dipstick on my 2.0t CCTA. the dipstick is about 1/2 inch shorter than stock.
> has anyone else installed one, is this right? i emailed gruvenparts about it, but no answer so far.


Did this get resolved? I compared mine and the stock one is longer... So??? The only thing that matters is the Hi/Lo marks which are in the same place.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Did this get resolved? I compared mine and the stock one is longer... So??? The only thing that matters is the Hi/Lo marks which are in the same place.


not at this point. they will not replace until they get the first one sent back. i have been in euroland working for a few weeks. i will send it back, but at this point don't really know if i care about a replacement.


----------

